# crossovers



## hotrize (Jun 11, 2011)

hi. Does anyone have any info on a NADY CX 2400 CROSSOVER.
Manly i need to know how many DB per octive rolloff does it have. 
THANKS HOTRIZE


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I moved this to the proper forum for you. :T


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I couldn't find any details for the 2400. However the CX22sw, their two way two channel model, is stated as 12dB per Octave rolloff.


----------



## hotrize (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. My friend has a 2400,and I need a 24 per octave roll off,so I need to know what the 2400 has.
THANKS HOTRIZE


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

hotrize said:


> Thanks for the reply. My friend has a 2400,and I need a 24 per octave roll off,so I need to know what the 2400 has.
> THANKS HOTRIZE


Does your friend have the manual for the 2400? They may be able to tell you what the rolloff is.


----------



## hotrize (Jun 11, 2011)

If i had the manual i wouldn't have to ask for an answer.
Thanks for your concern with trying to help me.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

hotrize said:


> If i had the manual i wouldn't have to ask for an answer.
> Thanks for your concern with trying to help me.


I thought that, since you said your friend had the 2400, they may have been able to help.
Have you tried emailing the company? Even a search of images for the device are all too small to be useful.
Keep us informed if you find out anything.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------

